# Dirt Rally - Final 1.0 ist da



## Batze (7. Dezember 2015)

Bin gerade am rum surfen und wundere mich warum alles so langsam ist.
Steam läd gerade Dirt Rally Final 1.0 runter.
Das letzte Große Update wiegt 10,1 GB und setzt DirtRally eben auf die Version Release 1.0, also die End Verkaufs Version.

Weitere Infos zum Winter Wonderland Inhalt, so heißt das Update offiziell, kommen dann wenn der download fertig ist.


----------



## Enisra (7. Dezember 2015)

ach, das die "Vollversion"
njoa, egal, hauptsache der Frühbaker Bonus hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Batze (7. Dezember 2015)

Jup, bin auch seit Tag 1 dabei und hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Schon gleich am Anfang konnte man sehr gut spielen und es war für alle eine Riesen Überraschung was Codemasters da mal so auf die schnelle rausgebracht hat.
Ist allerdings Early Access gewesen und kein Bakerprodukt ala Crowdfunding.


----------



## Batze (7. Dezember 2015)

So, hier sind alle Neuigkeiten in Textform, aus dem Spiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (7. Dezember 2015)

naja, es ist schon Vergleichbar, weil man ja die Weiterentwicklung finanziert
Ansonsten nja, es fehlt vielleicht auch der passendere Begriff dafür, aber Baker passt ganz gut


----------



## Batze (7. Dezember 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, es ist schon Vergleichbar, weil man ja die Weiterentwicklung finanziert
> Ansonsten nja, es fehlt vielleicht auch der passendere Begriff dafür, aber Baker passt ganz gut



Jo klar, kann man so stehen lassen.


So gerade mal 1 Etappe in Schweden gefahren. Ganz schön cool mit den Schneebergen rechts und links, die ich natürlich erstmal alle mitnehmen musste, so zum antesten wie weich man da rein fährt.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. Dezember 2015)

Da hier der Schnee ausbleibt, kommen die Schweden-Etappen wie gerufen. Aber ganz schön eng die Pisten, mein Lieber.


----------



## Batze (7. Dezember 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Da hier der Schnee ausbleibt, kommen die Schweden-Etappen wie gerufen. Aber ganz schön eng die Pisten, mein Lieber.



Weil es so eng ist ist ja auch rechts und links der Schnee Puffer.

Aber stimmt, bis man die Strecken und ihr Spezielles kennt muss man erstmal bissel vom Gas runter, sonst fährt man immer mit Schneehäubchen.


----------

